# Fly



## Rui_Santos (Mar 27, 2019)

*Manual focus stacking

Canon 80D
EF 100mm F/2.8 USM Macro
Raynox MSN-202
Insect Dead*


----------



## Soocom1 (Mar 27, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## DigiFilm (Mar 27, 2019)

Very cool shots!


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 27, 2019)

Nice camera work!


----------



## LRLala (Mar 27, 2019)

Whoa! Those look other-worldly! Outstanding shots!


----------



## Derrel (Mar 27, 2019)

Good work!


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 27, 2019)

Excellent images...


----------



## Jeff G (Mar 27, 2019)

Beautifully captured.


----------



## Raley (Mar 28, 2019)

Nice! Curious what lens you used?


Edit: wow maybe I should pay more attention. I see now you stated what lens. Again amazing work!


----------



## goooner (Mar 29, 2019)

Excellent, how many shots are stacked? Do you use a macro rail?


----------



## Rui_Santos (Mar 29, 2019)

goooner said:


> Excellent, how many shots are stacked? Do you use a macro rail?



I make on average 130 frames, I do not use rail for macro, I use the focus ring of the machine, thank you.


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 29, 2019)

Great set. Proof positive that sometimes in real life "not seeing" something is a good thing! Scary little critters.


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 2, 2019)

Awesome pic! Jeff Goldblum never looked better!


----------

